# how to alter training during pct?



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I've read so much conflicting things on how to train.

Do I keep things the same ie train as hard as I can that day.

Ease off and not go to failure..

Do lower weights for a few weeks..

Do heavy weights but just do fewer sets...

??

Cheers lads.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

my training doesnt change maaan, on or off cycle...


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

cas:3061565 said:


> my training doesnt change maaan, on or off cycle...


I ask this, as our test levels are low, if we take our muscles to failure and break them down, we can't repair them as fast, which is why I wondered if we need to peg it back a little.

For me there is only ONE way to train.....gotta go in like my penis..

Hard, fast and aggressive!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

best way is to stop training during pct


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

baggsy:3061571 said:


> best way is to stop training during pct


??? Is that a joke? Lol as it couldnt contradict the info I've just got any more so!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> ??? Is that a joke? Lol as it couldnt contradict the info I've just got any more so!


 :stupid:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

only thing i alter is sometimes ill take alittle weight of certain exercises such as bench press as feel joints suffer more when coming of pct


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Simspin:3061601 said:


> :stupid:


Another valued comment added their mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

barsnack:3061605 said:


> only thing i alter is sometimes ill take alittle weight of certain exercises such as bench press as feel joints suffer more when coming of pct


I might go with this, as it sits right with most of what I've read.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I might go with this, as it sits right with most of what I've read.


its just what im comfortable with, any how if im on tren i notice the strength comes down regardless so would rather lower the weight slightly than have it land on my chest


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I'm gonna just ease off ever so slightly for the first week, rather than do that last two reps where I need a spot, I'll just stop short..

Then just see how I go for the further three weeks, increase or decrease if needed.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

do less sets but still heavy, up your protein a bit


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

smaj210:3063312 said:


> do less sets but still heavy, up your protein a bit


Ok, so four exercises, I usually do five, down to three sets each, rather than my usual four sets

I was gonna up my protein by 100g a day, tempted to have a shake during the night, as I wake up often, and I've got stacks of powders right now, fortunatly.

Cheers mate


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

I would say it depends on where you at in terms of devolpment and maybe even types of test used

I know people who use long acting and then back off as soon as the last jab is done, even though the meds are still working the magic!!

Bottom line maybe listen to the body, if strength drops throught the floor then obviously don't expect the same as when on


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been told to reduce volume and increase weight, but not to increase weight drastically on cycle so that's possible. That feels right to me so what I'll be doing.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

britbull:3063776 said:


> I would say it depends on where you at in terms of devolpment and maybe even types of test used
> 
> I know people who use long acting and then back off as soon as the last jab is done, even though the meds are still working the magic!!
> 
> Bottom line maybe listen to the body, if strength drops throught the floor then obviously don't expect the same as when on


I'll take that on board, I'm going to up my protein, not go to failure for the first two weeks, keep the weights the same but not go for the reps I know I need to have a spot, also going to up my calories ever so slightly too.

Cheere mate


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Kimball:3063933 said:


> I've been told to reduce volume and increase weight, but not to increase weight drastically on cycle so that's possible. That feels right to me so what I'll be doing.


I will be reducing the volume of sets, from four sets of eight to 3 sets of eight, but back off from going to failure 

Cheers for the feed back!


----------

